#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which is your childhood crush worthy cartoon characters?

## Bhavya

Do you guys remember that as a small kid, while you were watching your favourite cartoon series and recognizing that you were given a bit too much concentration on one particular cartoon character? So many great characters were there, but there was this one specific character that was so cool, so smart, and so good at defeating evil guys.

At that time you perhaps didn’t tell about this to anyone, but you definitely had a serious crush on that specific cartoon character. And unluckily it was a fictitious and possibly non-human animation character. 

The petite incinerates of love you carried for a non-human character might now look like so awkward, and unusual malfunction on your track to maturity. But we can securely say you’re not alone in this matter. Many of us had cartoon crushes in our childhood.

Can you guys share your childhood cartoon crushes?

----------


## Assassin

> Do you guys remember that as a small kid, while you were watching your favourite cartoon series and recognizing that you were given a bit too much concentration on one particular cartoon character? So many great characters were there, but there was this one specific character that was so cool, so smart, and so good at defeating evil guys.
> 
> At that time you perhaps didn’t tell about this to anyone, but you definitely had a serious crush on that specific cartoon character. And unluckily it was a fictitious and possibly non-human animation character. 
> 
> The petite incinerates of love you carried for a non-human character might now look like so awkward, and unusual malfunction on your track to maturity. But we can securely say you’re not alone in this matter. Many of us had cartoon crushes in our childhood.
> 
> Can you guys share your childhood cartoon crushes?


It always Shin Chan, the presence of dialogues are too cool especially the Tamil dubbed version. Still I love to watch Shin Chan. 
ShinChan.gif

----------


## Shana

> Do you guys remember that as a small kid, while you were watching your favourite cartoon series and recognizing that you were given a bit too much concentration on one particular cartoon character? So many great characters were there, but there was this one specific character that was so cool, so smart, and so good at defeating evil guys.
> 
> At that time you perhaps didn’t tell about this to anyone, but you definitely had a serious crush on that specific cartoon character. And unluckily it was a fictitious and possibly non-human animation character. 
> 
> The petite incinerates of love you carried for a non-human character might now look like so awkward, and unusual malfunction on your track to maturity. But we can securely say you’re not alone in this matter. Many of us had cartoon crushes in our childhood.
> 
> Can you guys share your childhood cartoon crushes?


My ever love is The Adventures of Jackie Chan programme. I started loving the cartoon character more than the real one, coz the dubbing was too good!

----------


## Bhavya

> My ever love is The Adventures of Jackie Chan programme. I started loving the cartoon character more than the real one, coz the dubbing was too good!


I too Love Jackie Chan cartoon, especially Tamil dubbed version, It's very fun to watch.

----------


## Bhavya

> It always Shin Chan, the presence of dialogues are too cool especially the Tamil dubbed version. Still I love to watch Shin Chan. 
> ShinChan.gif


I didn't watch Shin Chan but my brother love to watch it,I think most of the boys love this character.

----------


## Helena

> Do you guys remember that as a small kid, while you were watching your favourite cartoon series and recognizing that you were given a bit too much concentration on one particular cartoon character? So many great characters were there, but there was this one specific character that was so cool, so smart, and so good at defeating evil guys.
> 
> At that time you perhaps didn’t tell about this to anyone, but you definitely had a serious crush on that specific cartoon character. And unluckily it was a fictitious and possibly non-human animation character. 
> 
> The petite incinerates of love you carried for a non-human character might now look like so awkward, and unusual malfunction on your track to maturity. But we can securely say you’re not alone in this matter. Many of us had cartoon crushes in our childhood.
> 
> Can you guys share your childhood cartoon crushes?


*
Teletubbies!!*  :love:  I could still remember those cute creatures with an antenna on their head and also Winnie the Pooh! These two were my childhood favorites which I used to watch again and again as a kid.

But my recent crush is Shinchan :Thumbs:

----------


## Bhavya

> *
> Teletubbies!!* I could still remember those cute creatures with an antenna on their head and also Winnie the Pooh! These two were my childhood favorites which I used to watch again and again as a kid.
> 
> But my recent crush is Shinchan


We both have same taste Helena, I too love Teletubbies and winne the pooh both are so cute :love:

----------

